# The Ridiculous Question Thread



## sports_doc

Ok, call it that, or call it

"Can't believe Im asking this...." thread....

or

"Dont judge me..." thread,

or 

"My buddy wants to know something ...." thread.

But I think we all come up with some seemingly silly and naive sounding questions that we are a bit scared to put out there...

"Do FF feel pain?", "Do my frogs smell their food"? 

So, this thread comes without judgement. No question is too basic, naive, ridiculous here...

And every one deserves an answer.


----------



## sports_doc

I'll start:


" I can't believe I'm asking this but....

Do isopods *eat *FF's? or compete somehow with them? or can they coexists without impacting one another? "


----------



## epiphytes etc.

sports_doc said:


> I'll start:
> 
> 
> " I can't believe I'm asking this but....
> 
> Do isopods *eat *FF's? or compete somehow with them? or can they coexists without impacting one another? "


I have witnessed giant oranges eating dead ffs and pupa casings.


----------



## sports_doc

How about mixing isopods with Springtails??


----------



## senditdonkey

Should we mix isopods in the viv that dont cohabitate naturally in the wild? Or are we risking hybrid isopods?


----------



## Peter Keane

My experiences with springtails is that they are very resilient, whenever I start a new culture of something (other isopods especially) and springs get in a culture, they will eventually take over the culture. My guess is that the isopods will eventually win out, lol... this is a good question though..and my response is based on past experiences and perhaps
one of the bug experts can chime in!
Peter Keane


----------



## Pumilo

Isopods will eat anything dead. Including fruit flies, and even a froglet that failed to thrive. 
I have not witnessed them eating a live fruit fly. I have heard rumors of Giant Oranges eating a live fruit fly.

I mix different types of isopods in my vivs all the time. I have yet to see anything that looks like any kind of crossbreed. In a well set up viv, they seem to coexist just fine. I think there are enough different zones for them each to grab an area to thrive in. In a culture, however, conditions are not as varied, and I find that one will out-compete the others every time.

I have had springtails get into isopod cultures a couple of times. In my experience, the isopods will out-compete the springtails eventually. Again, in a viv, there are enough different zones for them to co-exist just fine. I typically use at least two different kinds of isopods, and 2 different kinds of springtails, in every viv I set up.


----------



## Pumilo

My question: Is anybody else horrified by what happens to our poor little tadpoles when they "split a grin" for the first time? Or am I totally wrong about what happens when they pop their front legs? It seems to me that when they pop their front legs, the front legs basically rip the front of their face open, turning that tiny tadpole mouth, into a full faced frog grin.
Do they feel pain when this happens?


----------



## carola1155

I had a pretty big isopod culture that ended up getting invaded by springtails and mites... I isolated it and cut back my feeding normal food items like veggies. I put some wet cardboard in there and some grapewood... left it be for a couple months and now it is a fantastic isopod culture again. I haven't noticed any mites or springs in there in 6 months or so.


Here's a ridiculous question... why do fruit flies like my snot? haha My allergies have been bothering me lately and the stray fruit flies seem to congregate in the trashcan with my snotty tissues. Makes for easy disposal of them, but its weird!


----------



## epiphytes etc.

carola1155 said:


> I had a pretty big isopod culture that ended up getting invaded by springtails and mites... I isolated it and cut back my feeding normal food items like veggies. I put some wet cardboard in there and some grapewood... left it be for a couple months and now it is a fantastic isopod culture again. I haven't noticed any mites or springs in there in 6 months or so.
> 
> 
> Here's a ridiculous question... why do fruit flies like my snot? haha My allergies have been bothering me lately and the stray fruit flies seem to congregate in the trashcan with my snotty tissues. Makes for easy disposal of them, but its weird!


Maybe your allergies are bothering you because you have yeast in your sinuses which the fruit flies are attracted to


----------



## Pumilo

carola1155 said:


> I had a pretty big isopod culture that ended up getting invaded by springtails and mites... I isolated it and cut back my feeding normal food items like veggies. I put some wet cardboard in there and some grapewood... left it be for a couple months and now it is a fantastic isopod culture again. I haven't noticed any mites or springs in there in 6 months or so.
> 
> 
> Here's a ridiculous question... why do fruit flies like my snot? haha My allergies have been bothering me lately and the stray fruit flies seem to congregate in the trashcan with my snotty tissues. Makes for easy disposal of them, but its weird!


Come on Tom! Shawn said this is a "play nice" thread, and here you are getting snotty already!


----------



## brad0608

Does any one worry about PBAs and other estrogen mimics that are most likly in alot of stuff used in the hobby? 

Could potentially have consequences generations down the road, I think the statistic is that Men today have half the sperm count as their fathers did at the same age do to the odd stuff in plastics and everything else.


----------



## sports_doc

brad0608 said:


> Does any one worry about PBAs and other estrogen mimics that are most likly in alot of stuff used in the hobby?
> 
> Could potentially have consequences generations down the road, I think the statistic is that Men today have half the sperm count as their fathers did at the same age do to the odd stuff in plastics and everything else.


I think the answer is yes.

Plastic containers for QT, tad poles [What class of plastic are they?], silicones, food containers....and on and on.

Scares me too.


----------



## sports_doc

Pumilo said:


> Come on Tom! Shawn said this is a "play nice" thread, and here you are getting snotty already!


Could the 'allergies' be to the yeast and or the MITES....??

Cuz mites drive my nose nuts.

And if my dog is in the FR, he starts sneezing....esp if he has been nosing around the pile of old FF containers...

hummm.....


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

Mites make my allergies go crazy, which is why I spray all surfaces and outside containers with IGR. 




sports_doc said:


> Could the 'allergies' be to the yeast and or the MITES....??
> 
> Cuz mites drive my nose nuts.
> 
> And if my dog is in the FR, he starts sneezing....esp if he has been nosing around the pile of old FF containers...
> 
> hummm.....


----------



## Scott

I have cultures that are mixed (isopods/springs). What a ridiculous question. 

s


sports_doc said:


> How about mixing isopods with Springtails??


----------



## Scott

The fruitflies are after moisture.

Snot == moisture.

Yech.

s


carola1155 said:


> ... Here's a ridiculous question... why do fruit flies like my snot? haha My allergies have been bothering me lately and the stray fruit flies seem to congregate in the trashcan with my snotty tissues. Makes for easy disposal of them, but its weird!


----------



## WendySHall

sports_doc said:


> Plastic containers for QT, tad poles [What class of plastic are they?], silicones, food containers....and on and on.


Wait...I thought plastic containers made for food were supposed to be safe??? And, isn't that what the "tadpole" containers are?

My ridiculous question is...
How in the world do bean beetles (which are fairly hard shelled) squeeze between the tiniest cracks??? There is no way they should escape my tanks, but they do! Either they are squeezing out or they have super insect strength to lift up a lid that is probably thousands of times their size and weight!


----------



## frog dude

carola1155 said:


> I had a pretty big isopod culture that ended up getting invaded by springtails and mites... I isolated it and cut back my feeding normal food items like veggies. I put some wet cardboard in there and some grapewood... left it be for a couple months and now it is a fantastic isopod culture again. I haven't noticed any mites or springs in there in 6 months or so.
> 
> 
> Here's a ridiculous question... why do fruit flies like my snot? haha My allergies have been bothering me lately and the stray fruit flies seem to congregate in the trashcan with my snotty tissues. Makes for easy disposal of them, but its weird!


Ooo, ooo! Pick me, pick me, I know! Your allergies are bothering you because you have fruit flies up your nose! Duh!

My turn! I do notice that when fruit fly cultures are about to boom, the pupa all form in a rainbow-like shape on the culture wall. Are the larva attracted to light or something before they pupate?


----------



## WendySHall

frog dude said:


> Ooo, ooo! Pick me, pick me, I know! Your allergies are bothering you because you have fruit flies up your nose! Duh!


So...they're not actually congregating in the trash can after he's thrown away the tissues...he's blowing them out of his nose and not noticing the fruit flies until later! Genius!


----------



## Kalakole

Oh this is fun..

If I spray mite spray on an isopod will it kill it? And if it doesn't can I breed resistant to mite spray super isopods?


----------



## carola1155

sports_doc said:


> Could the 'allergies' be to the yeast and or the MITES....??
> 
> Cuz mites drive my nose nuts.
> 
> And if my dog is in the FR, he starts sneezing....esp if he has been nosing around the pile of old FF containers...
> 
> hummm.....


Haha nah these just started up when we had a really warm day a couple weeks ago. Walked outside, took a deep breath and went "oh crap... *sneeze*" Ya know what does drive me nuts though? The mite spray I use for my FF culture bins. I spray it and walk out of the room.

And Scott I guess I should have elaborated... I know they would be attracted to moisture, but it seems like they are actually choosing the tissues over my usual cider vinegar trap. That's what's confusing me haha

ETA: frog dude and Wendy... you guys are keeping up with the "ridiculous" theme of the thread haha. But that could explain why I wake up with a stuffy nose in the morning, they are colonizing it in my sleep!


----------



## wikiwakawakawee

My question: I like giant dwarf baby panda men.(The blue footed kind)


----------



## goof901

sports_doc said:


> I think the answer is yes.
> 
> Plastic containers for QT, tad poles [What class of plastic are they?], silicones, food containers....and on and on.
> 
> Scares me too.


so glass is better? this just makes me feel uncomfortable if this is true....


----------



## nonliteral

sports_doc said:


> I think the answer is yes.
> 
> Plastic containers for QT, tad poles [What class of plastic are they?], silicones, food containers....and on and on.
> 
> Scares me too.


I wonder if there's a possibility that could be a contributing factor in uneven offspring sex ratios in some species/morphs...


----------



## Whitneyd88

Ok.
I have a question.
acrylic will bow if used in place of the mesh top on exo terras. But... what about tanks that are all acrylic? How thick do they need to be?


----------



## Pumilo

Whitneyd88 said:


> Ok.
> I have a question.
> acrylic will bow if used in place of the mesh top on exo terras. But... what about tanks that are all acrylic? How thick do they need to be?


Acrylic tanks have side pieces glued to them that prevents the warping. Lids are just a flat piece, so they warp. I wouldn't go thinner than about 1/4" myself.
And of course, I wouldn't be me, if I didn't add this...Acrylic sucks! Go with glass!


----------



## Groundhog

Any question?

ANY question?

In that case, a three-parter:

1) Ceratophrys or Pyxicephalus vs. Epomis beetle or larva; Frog 4X the weight of the beetle. If you do not know Epomis:

Epomis Beetle Attacks Toad - YouTube

Frog versus Epomis beetle larva 2 - YouTube

2) _Aneides lugubris_ vs. Epomis; same parameters:

http://www.californiaherps.com/salamanders/images/alugubristeethmevj3102.jpg


3) Be honest--would you want to see it?

Who would win (NOT who you'd want to win)? As for me--and I'm not just saying this because I truly believe that Epomis is an evolutionary obscenity (vertebrates have an existential right to eat insects)--I think the beetle gets jacked by anything with strong jaws and teeth (I should make this a separate thread, with a poll.)

...Then again, if I had useful skills, this could/should/would be a Syfy movie...


----------



## SDRiding

brad0608 said:


> Does any one worry about PBAs and other estrogen mimics that are most likly in alot of stuff used in the hobby?
> 
> Could potentially have consequences generations down the road, I think the statistic is that Men today have half the sperm count as their fathers did at the same age do to the odd stuff in plastics and everything else.


I've actually wondered about that myself. Plastics marked with 1, 2, or 5 have a very low probability of containing BPA. Plastic with a 7 should not be used for anything other than a slow assassination attempt of that kid who picked on you in elementary school. There is no regulation dictating what does or doesn't contain BPA, so it's impossible to tell. PVC is actually pretty nasty stuff as well, from its production to the final material composition. I've seen people heat PVC to form tree stumps and branches, I wonder if it affects the plastic and allows for the plasticizers to leach faster. 

Japan has actually phased out BPA usage voluntarily since about 1998 and it's no longer in any item that touches food since about 2003. I wonder why no one else has followed in their footsteps.

Edit: And my own ridiculous question. Does increased breeding frequency in amphibians (specifically dart frogs) negatively affect life span? I have access to Jstor and the like but haven't been able to find any information on it. I've seen research done concerning mice and other mammals, but can't find anything on amphibians.


----------



## oddlot

Ok my silly question,Do frogs have a predetermined amount of eggs like a chicken does over their lifetime?


----------



## Groundhog

oddlot said:


> Ok my silly question,Do frogs have a predetermined amount of eggs like a chicken does over their lifetime?


Lou, this is actually a good question!


----------



## WendySHall

SDRiding said:


> PVC is actually pretty nasty stuff as well, from its production to the final material composition. I've seen people heat PVC to form tree stumps and branches, I wonder if it affects the plastic and allows for the plasticizers to leach faster.


 Oh, that's a scary one as well! Especially when you consider how many people use pvc to hold up their false bottoms! If someone knows about this and the tad cups...please post a reply!


----------



## Scott

Or a human?

s


oddlot said:


> Ok my silly question,Do frogs have a predetermined amount of eggs like a chicken does over their lifetime?


----------



## SDRiding

WendySHall said:


> Oh, that's a scary one as well! Especially when you consider how many people use pvc to hold up their false bottoms! If someone knows about this and the tad cups...please post a reply!


The great PVC debate is still ongoing, but the white stuff you get at Home Depot is generally considered safe for potable water. I'm just a natural skeptic, because I know 100 years from now people will look back and wonder wtf we were thinking (i.e. lead paint).


----------



## trevorthetoad

I have a question: I made the mistake of keeping my vent tadpoles in half gallon tubs with their brood mates because i thought they dont eat similar sized tadpoles. I noticed a few days ago that as soon as their back legs began growing, they would begin nibbling off each others toes. I've moved the tadpoles who still have toes to individual containers, but what do I do with the ones without toes?


----------



## pdfCrazy

Hmmmmmm, I like ridiculous questions.

Who's overstocked on froglets or tads and wants to send me a bunch of freebies if I pay for shipping?


----------



## Tricolor

Do frogs have water tight a__ ______. age old question?


----------



## oddlot

Of course they do or they'd swell up like a sponge when they soaked

What came first,the frog or the egg.....


----------



## Tricolor

Thanks for answering that question. Evidence would support that they do.


----------



## VenomR00

oddlot said:


> Of course they do or they'd swell up like a sponge when they soaked
> 
> What came first,the frog or the egg.....


I know that I will get complained to about this but, logic would state the egg came first. Through the process of evolution it doesn't matter WHAT produces the egg but rather what comes out of the egg. So inadvertently the egg would always come first 

My stupid question is this.

Why is it that Fruit Flies never seem to understand they are just fodder for my frogs even though they can clearly see them being eaten through the glass.


----------



## sports_doc

trevorthetoad said:


> I have a question: I made the mistake of keeping my vent tadpoles in half gallon tubs with their brood mates because i thought they dont eat similar sized tadpoles. I noticed a few days ago that as soon as their back legs began growing, they would begin nibbling off each others toes. I've moved the tadpoles who still have toes to individual containers, but what do I do with the ones without toes?


U will likely find that the ones without toes do just fine.

Vents are quite cannibalistic, although many different PDF's can be communally raised.

If you feed them enough, they usually will keep away from each others toes.

I even had INIBICO imported frogs with missing feet, that did great as breeders for many years.

We photographed adult pumilio in the Bocas with missing toes and feet also.

S


----------



## sports_doc

SDRiding said:


> Edit: And my own ridiculous question. Does increased breeding frequency in amphibians (specifically dart frogs) negatively affect life span? I have access to Jstor and the like but haven't been able to find any information on it. I've seen research done concerning mice and other mammals, but can't find anything on amphibians.


I dont know....but...

The age old myth that exercise shortens a humans life span b/c they use up all their allotted heartbeats faster...might be used as an analogy.

My guess to your question, is no. But it is just a ridiculous guess.


----------



## sports_doc

MAYBE I NAMED THIS THREAD WRONG

BUT IT WAS TO ENCOURAGE PEOPLE TO ASK QUESTIONS THAT COULD ACTUALLY EXPAND THEIR AND OUR KNOWLEDGE

AND AS YOU CAN PLAINLY SEE, IT IS *not *IN THE LOUNGE OR DOME.

SO, MAYBE YA'LL CAN TRY AND LAY OFF THE SILLY PEDAL A TAD?


----------



## Pumilo

Come on, NOBODY has ever wondered about the process of a tad "splitting a grin" for the first time?
Is the process of popping the front legs really splitting his face open into the big frog mouth? Nobody has ever pulled out a magnifying glass right after this happened?
I think this question truly meets the spirit of this thread, but hasn't received a single comment.


----------



## sports_doc

It's too scary to think about


----------



## Pumilo

I can't help but think about it every time a tad splits a grin.


----------



## frogparty

I bet the whole metamorphosis process feels "itchy"


----------



## oddlot

oddlot said:


> Ok my silly question,Do frogs have a predetermined amount of eggs like a chicken does over their lifetime?



I don't think this was a silly question per say,but i still haven't received a definitive answer.


----------



## frogparty

I want to say no, and that the amount of eggs is determined more from the health of the individual animal. I could be wrong, but it seems that I remember this factoid from vertebrate zoology


----------



## SDRiding

sports_doc said:


> I dont know....but...
> 
> The age old myth that exercise shortens a humans life span b/c they use up all their allotted heartbeats faster...might be used as an analogy.
> 
> My guess to your question, is no. But it is just a ridiculous guess.


I wouldn't equate my question to a myth  Lots of anecdotal evidence in mammals and reptiles (bearded dragons and leopard geckos for example). Most of the actual research I've found has been done with mice or rats, but I have found some on anoles, skinks and even brine shrimp. Every article demonstrated a strong correlation between high frequency of breeding and shorter lifespan, the brine shrimp's food source availability lessened the effect. Haven't found any research on amphibians however. I'll keep poking around


----------



## sports_doc

^ Please do. It is a very interesting question.

Maybe under captive conditions things are different? more restricted food and vitamins might really stress a heavily bred female?


----------



## Scott

(Too) silly and off topic (really tough to do in this thread, but it's been managed) posts have been removed.

s


----------



## frogparty

What is it about this hobby that makes grown men covet tiny pink flowers?


----------



## oldlady25715

I went camping with a guy in grad school for materials engineering. He did not say the BPA plastic scare is unfounded, but he thought all of resistance to BPA in particular was mostly to market and sell "BPA free" products at a higher price. There is a myriad of other similar molecule configurations used in plastics that serve the same purpose and are proven to be no more or no less harmful. 

My dumb question is are some pumilio lazy or just horney? I have a few groups that lay WAY too many eggs to care for. If they would just focus more on rearing and less on laying they'd be a lot more productive. Though it seems many humans are also guilty of the same shortcoming--having fun today and not worrying about the consequences of tomorrow.


----------



## Manuran

Pumilo said:


> Come on, NOBODY has ever wondered about the process of a tad "splitting a grin" for the first time?
> Is the process of popping the front legs really splitting his face open into the big frog mouth? Nobody has ever pulled out a magnifying glass right after this happened?
> I think this question truly meets the spirit of this thread, but hasn't received a single comment.


I think the front legs don't "split a grin". One pops out through the spiracle and the other breaks through the operculum. The frog mouth is separate and isn't fully formed when the legs "pop". Still looks like it might hurt when it does though.


----------



## Groundhog

Just a linguistic observation: Never did I think that "silly" would be more inappropriate than "ridiculous!"

Okay, I hope this one passes muster--my question is for those for have experience with several taxa of amphibians:

Do you believe that you notice varying levels of intelligence? In other words, different abilities to learn, avoid, become responsive, etc.

Among anurans, as a general rule, I find some "tree frogs" to be more awake than terrestrial frogs. I have been impressed with Litoria caerula, L. infrafrenata, Hyla chrysocelis, Smilisca baudinii and especially Polypedates dennysii. Not simply reactive, actually sometimes contemplative, they seem to be able to make simple decisions. And, I have have had frogs that actually seem to initiate contact, having nothing to do with food (especially the Polypedates, which was like having a moist parakeet!) 

Anyone else think about (relative) frog intelligence?

Note: I have been told the same things about some big bufonids (e.g., come when called), but I don't keep any.


----------



## Groundhog

Manuran said:


> I think the front legs don't "split a grin". One pops out through the spiracle and the other breaks through the operculum. The frog mouth is separate and isn't fully formed when the legs "pop". Still looks like it might hurt when it does though.


Any more or less than erupting teeth?


----------



## Groundhog

Here's another:

For the neophyte (I will not say "noob") who actually reads different sources, what do they do when presented with contradictory advice? 

E.g., Several sources will say that Agalychnis like it moist and humid; Devin points out that these are arboreal animals that need some air circulation. (Ed note: Devin is right).

Or--some of the silly things written about vitamin A supplementation (yes, it can be problematic for some taxa--but by no means all).

Or--if PDFs lose toxicity, then this must apply to fire-bellied toads as well, right? (Wrong...)

Now you tell me--how is the literate 16-17 yr old supposed to evaluate any of this?

(Then again, how do I evaluate my tax adviser, or mechanic


----------



## frogparty

a good honest mechanic is one of the most valuable people youll ever know in your life. 

Same with a good tax evaluator/accountant

For evaluating references in literature, you read thoroughly, check literature references, and ASK GOOD, DIRECTED QUESTIONS when you get stumped on things you dont understand. 

Nop one is going to get mad at well thought out, previously researched questioning


----------



## Groundhog

frogparty said:


> What is it about this hobby that makes grown men covet tiny pink flowers?


Maybe this is new, at least for Americans, but in Europe and Japan "grown men" have been growing tropicals and other ornamentals for generations (England is known as a "nation of gardeners.") 

Heck, when I was a kid, people who kept any herps did so in spartan set-ups. Clearly, many amphibians do better in our vivaria. Why the change? Possibly increased access to information--all the nature shows, the internet, etc. Probably leads to increased awareness.

It does seem though, that the further people are from the tropics, more they covet it!


----------



## JayMillz

Can the toxins of 1 species be lethal to that of a different species? Or are they all kind of univerally adapted to resist eachother? Could be some good scare propaganda for mixing arguments


----------



## SDRiding

Groundhog said:


> Anyone else think about (relative) frog intelligence?
> .


We have three Azureus, their names are Darwin, Newton and Snoop. One of these three learned much slower than the other two that the opening of the vivarium meant lunch time  The two will come out or down from wherever they are as soon as I open the door, the other one will retreat or stay hidden for a bit. Not really answering your question, but it always cracks me up


----------



## Groundhog

SDRiding said:


> We have three Azureus, their names are Darwin, Newton and Snoop. One of these three learned much slower than the other two that the opening of the vivarium meant lunch time  The two will come out or down from wherever they are as soon as I open the door, the other one will retreat or stay hidden for a bit. Not really answering your question, but it always cracks me up


Oh, but in a way it does--different individuals learning at different rates. Are they siblings?


----------



## Groundhog

JayMillz said:


> Can the toxins of 1 species be lethal to that of a different species? Or are they all kind of univerally adapted to resist eachother? Could be some good scare propaganda for mixing arguments


I assume that you mean within Dendrobatidae? We do know that several poisonous amphibians can readily poison unrelated poisonous amphibians!


----------



## WendySHall

SDRiding said:


> We have three Azureus, their names are Darwin, Newton and Snoop. One of these three learned much slower than the other two that the opening of the vivarium meant lunch time  The two will come out or down from wherever they are as soon as I open the door, the other one will retreat or stay hidden for a bit. Not really answering your question, but it always cracks me up


Or...maybe this one is smarter than the other two. He's not as easily lured by the presence of food and is being cautious.


----------



## Groundhog

Ah yes--we need be careful not to equate intelligence with responsiveness. Dogs are not smarter than wolves; bearded dragons are not smarter than crocodiles. But I think it interesting that the three azureus show different personalities!


----------



## SDRiding

Groundhog said:


> Oh, but in a way it does--different individuals learning at different rates. Are they siblings?


Newton and Snoop are siblings, but I can't say if it's intelligence alone or something to do with fear. Newton has never had a fear of me, I have to be extra careful that she doesn't leap from the tank (she made it once!). Each one has very distinctive behavior patterns. It's really interesting


----------



## WendySHall

Okay...here's one that's got me a little po'd tonight...

Why do they call it "Cut-to-Fit Coconut Liner"??? I cannot "cut" this stuff for crap! I've tried scissors, a steak knife, and some kind of electrical tool of my husbands. All I'm accomplishing is a hack-job! What are you supposed to use???


----------



## carola1155

WendySHall said:


> Okay...here's one that's got me a little po'd tonight...
> 
> Why do they call it "Cut-to-Fit Coconut Liner"??? I cannot "cut" this stuff for crap! I've tried scissors, a steak knife, and some kind of electrical tool of my husbands. All I'm accomplishing is a hack-job! What are you supposed to use???


Garden sheers or tin snips have worked for me.


----------



## WendySHall

Thank you Tom! Now maybe my day will go a little easier tomorrow.


----------



## JayMillz

Yes I mean with different genus, for example, could a WC Phyllobates and a WC Dendrobates harm each other via toxins?



Groundhog said:


> I assume that you mean within Dendrobatidae? We do know that several poisonous amphibians can readily poison unrelated poisonous amphibians!


----------



## VenomR00

I think the answer is yes. It is two different forms of poison that have been formed over many, many years, however I don't really see them ingesting something the other has touched,


----------



## easternversant

JayMillz said:


> Yes I mean with different genus, for example, could a WC Phyllobates and a WC Dendrobates harm each other via toxins?


I'm spitballing here, but I would guess not. There seems to be a good amount of overlap in the types of toxins within various genera (as I'm sure you are aware they are alkaloids sequestered from diet). I'm not sure about things like batrachotoxins which are not found in most genera. Like I said....spitballing!


----------



## frogparty

Youll likely never get your hands on WC terribilis, so I wouldnt worry too much about it.

I would, however be inclined to believe that a non batrachotoxin carrying species might well be affected by it.


----------



## johnx818

Hello. I'm about to tackle my first tank and I have a question that I feel does not deserve a thread of its own. This thread seems to be the appropriate place. I've tried searching for an answer, but no luck. 

I just recently received my Exo Terra 18x18x18 terrarium and I love it! Well, while I was visually planning the set up, I saw the gaps where the two doors open and thought to myself "can microfauna escape through those gaps?". So, can they?

Edit: Sorry, the question, rather, is will they?


----------



## Yobosayo

johnx818 said:


> Hello. I'm about to tackle my first tank and I have a question that I feel does not deserve a thread of its own. This thread seems to be the appropriate place. I've tried searching for an answer, but no luck.
> 
> I just recently received my Exo Terra 18x18x18 terrarium and I love it! Well, while I was visually planning the set up, I saw the gaps where the two doors open and thought to myself "can microfauna escape through those gaps?". So, can they?
> 
> Edit: Sorry, the question, rather, is will they?


You probably don't need to worry about micro fauna as much as you do about flies crawling out.


----------



## jacobi

Do any species of dart frog have natural predators?


----------



## frogparty

yes! Theres great footage of tarantulas taking down auratus somewhere online


----------



## purplezephead

What's the stance on breeding related individuals? I feel that most people do, especially if they're buying a group of froglets from one person (particularly when they are the same/similar age). I know there are exceptions, but I assume most people only have one breeding pair of adults, thus any young bought would be related. Should this be something specified in classifieds, or is it the underlying assumption you're getting sibs?


----------



## frogparty

I strive very hard to not breed siblings! You wouldnt believe how difficult it can be to acquire unrelated individuals for breeding projects from less common species, but in the end it is definitely what is best for the hobby. However it only really does anyone any good if the people you give them to do the same.

I know for my standard lamasi project I will eventually have offspring from 5 different sources. That means, depending on # of individuals acquired I can set up multiple pairs from different sources( I have decided no more groups for these, they are getting split into pairs in 12x12x18 exos) and I can pair offspring from each pair with those from another pair, or with adults from different founder stock in my collection. Then, when I can eventually offer frogs to hobbyists, the theory is that I can provide froglets that are not only non siblings, but as far removed from the recipients founder stock as possible. Is it a lot of work? not really with a little data logging. Will it go a long way towards helping this species in the hobby? You bet your ass.


----------



## Ebiforest

jacobi said:


> Do any species of dart frog have natural predators?


A terribilis eating snake (Liophis epinephelus).










What Eats Poison Arrow Frogs and Why are they Toxic?


----------



## Pumilo

When you buy a group of froglets from one source, they are most likely related and it's up to the buyer to understand that. Unfortunately, it's the norm. It's up the purchaser to trade some out for non-related individuals. Generally, when a seller is offering non-related individuals, he/she will point that out in their ad. It's a big selling point so they are quick to point it out.
It is always best to breed non related frogs, but unfortunately, it's not always done.


----------



## senditdonkey

Yes flies will escape.

Quite a few threads here with different options to help prevent escapes.
Not sure exactly where they are but try searching fly proofing or something similar.




johnx818 said:


> Hello. I'm about to tackle my first tank and I have a question that I feel does not deserve a thread of its own. This thread seems to be the appropriate place. I've tried searching for an answer, but no luck.
> 
> I just recently received my Exo Terra 18x18x18 terrarium and I love it! Well, while I was visually planning the set up, I saw the gaps where the two doors open and thought to myself "can microfauna escape through those gaps?". So, can they?
> 
> Edit: Sorry, the question, rather, is will they?


----------



## oneshot

So since I didn't pay attention in biology...

Do tadpoles NEED air? When they come up to the surface are they just trying to eat, or do they gulp air too?

BTW, I think if this thread stays "on topic" so to speak, it will be a great wealth of information. i.e. there are a ton of questions I have been afraid to ask for fear of looking stoopid...


----------



## frogparty

they are gulping air. You can see external gills while they are in the egg, but those are reabsorbed before hatch out. Tadpoles need air. 

All frogs, to one degree or another perform cutaneous respiration, and that CAN be facilitated for a short time underwater, but they do all breathe air, no matter what stage of development they are in


----------



## Brian317

Pretty cool read/thread! The "splitting a grin" seems to me like it would hurt...or maybe it is a relief...one of those "ahhh, finally" moments!

I'll ask my kinda silly question. 

-If you have a group of easily scared adult frogs(like when you walk into your frog room and they run for the hills)...if you moved them to a high traffic area in your home, would they adapt to the change...thus becoming bolder to people walking past the tank and not darting for cover?


----------



## frogparty

Brian- I have noticed that the answer to your question is yes. Even shy frogs become accustomed to high traffic areas. A well planted tank with lots of quick access to cover will also help to embolden your frogs. They will spend more time in the open if they know they can dart to cover if necessary


----------



## frogfreak

frogparty said:


> Brian- I have noticed that the answer to your question is yes. Even shy frogs become accustomed to high traffic areas. A well planted tank with lots of quick access to cover will also help to embolden your frogs. They will spend more time in the open if they know they can dart to cover if necessary


^I agree 100%^

The more time spent with them the bolder they become.


----------



## Hashbaz

Do tadpoles do better when they have cover to hide under?

There is TONS of talk about how hiding places are critical for frogs. My tadpoles "run for cover" all the time and I think my tadpole cups have more "cover" than most. Does being exposed stress tadpoles?


----------



## frogfreak

Hashbaz said:


> Do tadpoles do better when they have cover to hide under?
> 
> There is TONS of talk about how hiding places are critical for frogs. My tadpoles "run for cover" all the time and I think my tadpole cups have more "cover" than most. Does being exposed stress tadpoles?


Yes, I believe it does. It the wild they would be food for many other critters. Like you noted, you can see it with their behaviour.


----------



## Lemon&Lime

Can frogs vomit? Thought my frog puked after gorging on fruit flies because this weird mass of black goop with tiny specks of red was stuck to frogs mouth/body and I was freaked abt frog's impending demise. Felt incredibly stupid asking this question. So I googled can frogs vomit. Tons of links to nasa scientists observe frogs vomit. Fact or fiction?


----------



## oddlot

I think you answered your own question.If nasa scientists posted that they do,then the do.They actually through up their stomach from what I've read.


----------



## trevorthetoad

Will some species of frog eggfeed another pair or another species' eggs? I think it might be an interesting experiment to try to increase captive breeding of obligate eggfeeders by switching their eggs with another species, like maybe imitators or sirensis, and having the surrogate parents raise the young while the parents continue to produce eggs. I want to find out if it is possible and what the potential risks are (nutrition, stress on the parents, etc.) before I decide to try it myself.


----------



## jeeperrs

Can frogs who eat Bean Beetles become impacted or have other issues while digesting the beetles? This applies to any of the larger foods that are harder than foods like fruit flies and larva.


----------



## mark c

Are there no yellow and red poison dart frogs? 

The closest I can find are R. Uakarii and some D. histrionicus, but they are really yellow and orange. Are there any that are close, and yet somewhat obtainable?

Mark C.


----------



## BALDITO

What's the life span of pdf's?


----------



## oneshot

Any reason, other than getting divorce papers from the wife, that we can't we wash our FF cups in the dishwasher with just hot water?


----------



## Boondoggle

oneshot said:


> Any reason, other than getting divorce papers from the wife, that we can't we wash our FF cups in the dishwasher with just hot water?


I can field this one. Only do so if you have a good dishwasher. I have a crappy one and after the wash the interior was covered in fly larva casings. The wife was not happy.


----------



## volsgirl

Instead of throwing away unused supplements like Repashy every 6 months, could you use a Food Saver vacuum sealer system to spread it out, so it lasts longer?


----------



## Pumilo

volsgirl said:


> Instead of throwing away unused supplements like Repashy every 6 months, could you use a Food Saver vacuum sealer system to spread it out, so it lasts longer?


No, being a powder, instead of a pill, it is in complete contact with the air around it. Even before you've ever opened it, vitamin powders are beginning to degrade. Allen Repashy has stated that it should NOT be frozen. The best way of keeping it freshest, longest, is to keep it in an airtight, light proof container, and keep it in the fridge. I keep 2 or 3 weeks worth, downstairs in the frogroom, and the main supply stays in the fridge. Even when kept refrigerated, it should be replaced every 6 months.


----------



## 20200

mark c said:


> Are there no yellow and red poison dart frogs?
> 
> The closest I can find are R. Uakarii and some D. histrionicus, but they are really yellow and orange. Are there any that are close, and yet somewhat obtainable?
> 
> Mark C.


O. sylvatica maybe? Oophaga sylvatica | Understory Enterprises


----------



## rigel10

Pumilo said:


> No, being a powder, instead of a pill, it is in complete contact with the air around it. Even before you've ever opened it, vitamin powders are beginning to degrade. Allen Repashy has stated that it should NOT be frozen. The best way of keeping it freshest, longest, is to keep it in an airtight, light proof container, and keep it in the fridge. I keep 2 or 3 weeks worth, downstairs in the frogroom, and the main supply stays in the fridge. Even when kept refrigerated, it should be replaced every 6 months.


Parole sante! (In Italian is like saying "never spoken truer words").


----------



## volsgirl

Pumilo said:


> No, being a powder, instead of a pill, it is in complete contact with the air around it. Even before you've ever opened it, vitamin powders are beginning to degrade. Allen Repashy has stated that it should NOT be frozen. The best way of keeping it freshest, longest, is to keep it in an airtight, light proof container, and keep it in the fridge. I keep 2 or 3 weeks worth, downstairs in the frogroom, and the main supply stays in the fridge. Even when kept refrigerated, it should be replaced every 6 months.


Thanks Doug!

From what I understand, supplements/vitamins degrade mainly by way of temperature, oxygen, light, and moisture (and also some naturally occurring enzymes). By vacuum sealing you can remove up to 99.99% of oxygen and moisture, depending on the method. So it seems to me that by vacuum sealing into separate portions, and storing them refrigerated in a light proof container, you should be able to extend the shelf life.
This just seems logical to me, but I am in no way a scientist or anything, and don't worry I'm not about to test my theory on my frogs. I'll continue to replace every 6 months, until someone proves me right  (or wrong ) !!!


----------



## r.avalos

Do pdf have any symbiotic relationships with other animals? It would be cool to see pdf interact with another animal in a viv


----------



## SDRiding

r.avalos said:


> Do pdf have any symbiotic relationships with other animals? It would be cool to see pdf interact with another animal in a viv


I don't know about animals, but frog poop feeds bromeliads which in turn provide them with egg deposition sites and shelter!
Nitrogen fluxes from treefrogs to tank epiphytic b... [Oecologia. 2010] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Pumilo

volsgirl said:


> Thanks Doug!
> 
> From what I understand, supplements/vitamins degrade mainly by way of temperature, oxygen, light, and moisture (and also some naturally occurring enzymes). By vacuum sealing you can remove up to 99.99% of oxygen and moisture, depending on the method. So it seems to me that by vacuum sealing into separate portions, and storing them refrigerated in a light proof container, you should be able to extend the shelf life.
> This just seems logical to me, but I am in no way a scientist or anything, and don't worry I'm not about to test my theory on my frogs. I'll continue to replace every 6 months, until someone proves me right  (or wrong ) !!!


I don't think that your typical home vacuum packing machine would really pull 99.9% of the oxygen and moisture from it. Additionally, removing that much oxygen becomes more difficult when the product in question is a powder. Each particle of powder will have an air space around it. 
Let's "blow it up", so to speak. Consider a box of Tic Tacs. Even though each one is touching the next, there is air space around each one.

Keep in mind too, that human grade supplements, and many human foods, are packaged using Modified Atmosphere Packaging. This means that vacuum packaging has been found to be insufficient to prevent vitamin degradation. They actually drive off the oxygen, with CO2 or Nitrogen gasses.


----------



## Spaff

r.avalos said:


> Do pdf have any symbiotic relationships with other animals? It would be cool to see pdf interact with another animal in a viv


The species that are Mullerian mimics of one another are technically symbionts. I've never heard of PDFs in symbiosis with another group of organisms though.


----------



## skanderson

i was going to suggest vacuum packing after replacing the o2 with n2 or co2, and then keeping it in the fridge.


----------



## r.avalos

Spaff said:


> The species that are Mullerian mimics of one another are technically symbionts. I've never heard of PDFs in symbiosis with another group of organisms though.


Ok thanks for the answer. I always found that question to be an interesting one.


----------



## Moriko

This will probably be a silly question to most, but I can not tell with my frogs. 

Do dart frogs blink?

I have leucs so their eyes as well as the coloring around the eyes is black so I have no way of knowing.

I've played 'the staring game' with them on numerous occasions trying to find out, but no luck lol.


----------



## GP dynamite

Moriko said:


> This will probably be a silly question to most, but I can not tell with my frogs.
> 
> Do dart frogs blink?
> 
> I have leucs so their eyes as well as the coloring around the eyes is black so I have no way of knowing.
> 
> I've played 'the staring game' with them on numerous occasions trying to find out, but no luck lol.


Anyone? Bueller? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Boondoggle

Moriko said:


> This will probably be a silly question to most, but I can not tell with my frogs.
> 
> Do dart frogs blink?
> 
> I have leucs so their eyes as well as the coloring around the eyes is black so I have no way of knowing.
> 
> I've played 'the staring game' with them on numerous occasions trying to find out, but no luck lol.


If you want to see them blink then feed them. Frogs don't have the necessary muscles to chew their food. Instead, frogs can actually use their eyes to force their food down their throats. This is why it looks like a frog is blinking when it is eating. It's because its eyes are actually sinking down inside of its skull to push down on the food.


----------



## carola1155

mine also appear to make the same motion with their eyes if I am misting and they are out and about... they sink their eyes into their head as the mist hits them.


----------



## Moriko

Boondoggle said:


> If you want to see them blink then feed them. Frogs don't have the necessary muscles to chew their food. Instead, frogs can actually use their eyes to force their food down their throats. This is why it looks like a frog is blinking when it is eating. It's because its eyes are actually sinking down inside of its skull to push down on the food.





carola1155 said:


> mine also appear to make the same motion with their eyes if I am misting and they are out and about... they sink their eyes into their head as the mist hits them.


Well, that is just amazing. I had no idea. I thought maybe a third lid or something to that extent. I'm going to have to pay closer attention next feeding time.


----------



## jdooley195

Ok here's mine...

I know there are "FG dwarf cobalts"...as their own thing.

But, what about "giant suriname cobalts"...are they just "cobalts"? Are they both the same,and which is correct?

Or is there three separate groups?


----------



## leuc11

Heres mine...

Why are they called frogs? how did the name come about?


----------



## kinhawk

This is interesting. I have a fascination with word meanings. 
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=frog

The only part of this I knew was the German word for frog. I've worked with Germans in the past and they taught me this.


----------



## leuc11

kinhawk said:


> This is interesting. I have a fascination with word meanings.
> Online Etymology Dictionary
> 
> The only part of this I knew was the German word for frog. I've worked with Germans in the past and they taught me this.


Thats really interesting! Its just wierd to think of how every word was created or who decided to come up with it


----------



## mfsidore

Do older frogs ever have the intention of eating a froglet?


----------



## mfsidore

Moriko said:


> Well, that is just amazing. I had no idea. I thought maybe a third lid or something to that extent. I'm going to have to pay closer attention next feeding time.


My female leuc "blinks" all of the time!


----------



## Elphaba

Here's a really ridiculous question... is there any vendor or member on DB who makes just the screen vents for tanks and sells them to people? People who are, um, inept with a hacksaw and may or may not have nearly severed their own digits trying to construct one alone? 

(I know this is something the other 99.999% of the hobby has no trouble with, so this is embarrassing to ask. I'm also going to enlist the aid of one of my handier friends -- maybe she can school me on how not to maim myself as I endeavor to ventilate my tanks.)

Best,
Ash


----------



## nonliteral

Elphaba said:


> Here's a really ridiculous question... is there any vendor or member on DB who makes just the screen vents for tanks and sells them to people? People who are, um, inept with a hacksaw and may or may not have nearly severed their own digits trying to construct one alone?
> 
> (I know this is something the other 99.999% of the hobby has no trouble with, so this is embarrassing to ask. I'm also going to enlist the aid of one of my handier friends -- maybe she can school me on how not to maim myself as I endeavor to ventilate my tanks.)
> 
> Best,
> Ash


If you're doing more than a couple of them  this is a fairly cheap and easy way to cut screen frames quick and straight. 

(credit - I think I ran into this in one of Pumilo's build posts)


----------



## jacobi

I got one! 

This is a somewhat serious one, so please, hold off on throwing the tomatoes till I'm done. (ducks...)

All of the plants in my vivariums have smooth leaves, except for a few that are very mildly fuzzy. I was at a plant sale (at the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens!) and they had some really cool begonias, which I hesitated to buy because the only place I can keep them is in a frog vivarium. I don't have space for much else... Anyway, they were very very hairy/fuzzy, and had relatively large leaves. Do fuzzy/hairy leaves deter frogs from climbing on them, or bother them in any way, or does it not make a difference? I was afraid the hairs would irritate the frogs...


----------



## oddlot

jacobi said:


> I got one!
> 
> This is a somewhat serious one, so please, hold off on throwing the tomatoes till I'm done. (ducks...)
> 
> All of the plants in my vivariums have smooth leaves, except for a few that are very mildly fuzzy. I was at a plant sale (at the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens!) and they had some really cool begonias, which I hesitated to buy because the only place I can keep them is in a frog vivarium. I don't have space for much else... Anyway, they were very very hairy/fuzzy, and had relatively large leaves. Do fuzzy/hairy leaves deter frogs from climbing on them, or bother them in any way, or does it not make a difference? I was afraid the hairs would irritate the frogs...


Not in my experience.I have some monsteria(Ibelieve as I'm terrible with names)and it's a pretty hairy leaf with lots of soft hairs and the frogs are on them.I guess depending on the plant and the stiffness of the hairs though.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I have one....

How does someone who's banned from selling on this board manage to become a sponsor again?


----------



## Firawen

epiphytes etc. said:


> I have one ....
> 
> How does someone who's banned from selling on this board manage to become a sponsor again?


Are you allowed to say who that is? If not, PM me. Just curious.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## easternversant

Elphaba said:


> Here's a really ridiculous question... is there any vendor or member on DB who makes just the screen vents for tanks and sells them to people? People who are, um, inept with a hacksaw and may or may not have nearly severed their own digits trying to construct one alone?
> 
> (I know this is something the other 99.999% of the hobby has no trouble with, so this is embarrassing to ask. I'm also going to enlist the aid of one of my handier friends -- maybe she can school me on how not to maim myself as I endeavor to ventilate my tanks.)
> 
> Best,
> Ash


Doug thought about it but decided that mailing them wouldn't be feasible since they might bend/break.

I'm nearby so I'll make some for you at cost (<$10 per) and bring 'em by sometime. Check your PMs


----------



## mfsidore

Ok, this is probably the craziest question out there...................... Would an adult frog like a frog as big as azureus ever have the chance of accidentally eating a froglet like pumilio if ever came together?


----------



## oddlot

mfsidore said:


> Ok, this is probably the craziest question out there...................... Would an adult frog like a frog as big as azureus ever have the chance of accidentally eating a froglet like pumilio if ever came together?


Pretty much the same question you asked in post #119,but that being said They should never have the "chance" to come "together"


----------



## mfsidore

oddlot said:


> Pretty much the same question you asked in post #119,but that being said They should never have the "chance" to come "together"


Looks like I gotta fix my code againI don't tell anyone anything!
I know that they shouldn't come together, but if they did?


----------



## josh_r

I have a question.....

If someone on this board were to allow a frog like a big azureus to eat a froglet... like a pumilio...

Would he/she be very popular on this board?

If this said person here to create a situation where this could ever possibly happen.... would he/she be very popular amongst the community?

My guess is probably no.....


----------



## epiphytes etc.

mfsidore said:


> Looks like I gotta fix my code againI don't tell anyone anything!
> I know that they shouldn't come together, but if they did?


I have a friend who had a friend (that got him into the hobby), who in the 90's kept terribilis and pumilio together and raised many a pumilio froglet. I still wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## GP dynamite

easternversant said:


> Doug thought about it but decided that mailing them wouldn't be feasible since they might bend/break.
> 
> I'm nearby so I'll make some for you at cost (<$10 per) and bring 'em by sometime. Check your PMs


I wish you lived close to me


----------



## mfsidore

epiphytes etc. said:


> I have a friend who had a friend (that got him into the hobby), who in the 90's kept terribilis and pumilio together and raised many a pumilio froglet. I still wouldn't recommend it.


I know you should never mix frogs, I don't, I don't even have pumilio! I was just wondering because I just recently learned the size of pumilio froglets.


----------



## easternversant

GP dynamite said:


> I wish you lived close to me


Ed PM me. We can try to ship one and see if it works, probably via USPS priority mail. I couldn't accept payment since this is Doug's brain child, but I'd do it at cost if you really want some vents. Hopefully they wouldn't bend in the mail.


----------



## Hashbaz

mfsidore said:


> Ok, this is probably the craziest question out there...................... Would an adult frog like a frog as big as azureus ever have the chance of accidentally eating a froglet like pumilio if ever came together?


It's a good thing you asked this question on the *Ridiculous Question Thread*, otherwise people might have given you a hard time.

I'm just guessing here, but dart frog colors are supposed to warn predators not to eat them. Poisonous things usually taste bad.

On the other hand, it seems like frogs try to eat anything that moves and is small enough to fit in their mouths. Also, I saw a youtube video once of a frog that ate a small very poisonous newt. After the frog died, the newt crawled out.


----------



## Pumilo

easternversant said:


> Ed PM me. We can try to ship one and see if it works, probably via USPS priority mail. I couldn't accept payment since this is Doug's brain child, but I'd do it at cost if you really want some vents. Hopefully they wouldn't bend in the mail.


It's the ridiculous question thread, not the ridiculous statement thread! 
Anything and everything I post is fair game. If somebody wants to start a frog vent business using my tutorial, go for it. Somebody wants to start making clay for sale...the instructions are right there. If I ever decide to make them for profit, I reserve that right, but I have no plans to, and I give my permission to use any of my instructions or recipes to use as anyone sees fit. For personal use OR for profit.
Somebody had suggested using round shipping tubes. USPS also offers triangular "tubes" for shipping. Either of those could be a possibility that would offer some strength.

edit: Of course Ed's is at cost after that offer.


----------



## easternversant

Pumilo said:


> It's the ridiculous question thread, not the ridiculous statement thread!
> Anything and everything I post is fair game. If somebody wants to start a frog vent business using my tutorial, go for it. Somebody wants to start making clay for sale...the instructions are right there. If I ever decide to make them for profit, I reserve that right, but I have no plans to, and I give my permission to use any of my instructions or recipes to use as anyone sees fit. For personal use OR for profit.
> Somebody had suggested using round shipping tubes. USPS also offers triangular "tubes" for shipping. Either of those could be a possibility that would offer some strength.
> 
> edit: Of course Ed's is at cost after that offer.


You mean I can get into the highly lucrative frog vent business?!

Is that more appropriate for this thread Doug?  (I'm not actually going to)


----------



## srrrio

epiphytes etc. said:


> I have one....
> 
> How does someone who's banned from selling on this board manage to become a sponsor again?


I don't think that is a ridiculous question....


----------



## Pumilo

easternversant said:


> You mean I can get into the highly lucrative frog vent business?!
> 
> Is that more appropriate for this thread Doug?  (I'm not actually going to)


Kissing your millions goodbye?


----------



## Boondoggle

mfsidore said:


> Ok, this is probably the craziest question out there...................... Would an adult frog like a frog as big as azureus ever have the chance of accidentally eating a froglet like pumilio if ever came together?


I'm very reticent to answer this question because I don't want to give anyone who is new here the feeling that this would be a good idea. It would be a bad idea...but here's an answer.

Nothing is impossible. Everything that has a mouth bites and if something could fit in that said mouth it could conceivably be swallowed. That being said, based on my experiences I think it would be VERY VERY unlikely a frog the size of an azureus would eat a pumilio. Our frogs tend to be well fed. Along with that they seem to get very used to their everyday diets and don't go out of their way to experiment. Anyone who has fed a frog on ff for a few years and then introduced Bean Beetles has seen frogs spitting beetles out of their mouths for a while until they acclimate. I raise bicolor, which are ravenous. I feed everyday and they still have knocked the ff cup out of my hand twice while feeding. I let them raise their own froglets and even during a froggy feeding frenzy I've never seen a froglet picked off.

So, barring starvation-like conditions, I say it's not impossible but very unlikely. 

Believe it or not wrestling, stress, and just straight up frog murder would be (a bit) more likely. I've read of hobbyists who've had pumilio drown much larger frogs when housed together.


----------



## Willowalker

Do frog eggs/semen glow under a black light? 

Remember those horror stories about hotel rooms and how the bedsheets look nasty under a black light b/c of people hopping on the good foot and doing the bad thing? 

I wonder if you could find eggs or evidence of mating in a tank using the same approach...

-Willow


----------



## Betta132

Will frogs eat fish? Like, if a tiny minnow was somehow near a large dart, would the dart omp him up? I don't keep my darts near fish, it's just a random question.

Is a cockroach in a viv a bad thing? It's only one, about an inch long, your average house roach, and it's been in there since it was a baby. I've actually seen it eat fruit flies... The frogs tried to eat it a couple times each, then discovered that it was too big and gave up on that. Now, if it crosses paths with a frog, it runs its antennae over the frog, the frog stares at it, and they go about their business.

Why do the flies always trample out the opening of the cup, even when they can see the others getting eaten?


----------



## PumilioTurkey

Boondoggle said:


> I'm very reticent to answer this question because I don't want to give anyone who is new here the feeling that this would be a good idea. It would be a bad idea...but here's an answer.
> 
> Nothing is impossible. Everything that has a mouth bites and if something could fit in that said mouth it could conceivably be swallowed. That being said, based on my experiences I think it would be VERY VERY unlikely a frog the size of an azureus would eat a pumilio. Our frogs tend to be well fed. Along with that they seem to get very used to their everyday diets and don't go out of their way to experiment. Anyone who has fed a frog on ff for a few years and then introduced Bean Beetles has seen frogs spitting beetles out of their mouths for a while until they acclimate. I raise bicolor, which are ravenous. I feed everyday and they still have knocked the ff cup out of my hand twice while feeding. I let them raise their own froglets and even during a froggy feeding frenzy I've never seen a froglet picked off.
> 
> So, barring starvation-like conditions, I say it's not impossible but very unlikely.
> 
> Believe it or not wrestling, stress, and just straight up frog murder would be (a bit) more likely. I've read of hobbyists who've had pumilio drown much larger frogs when housed together.




Someone with experience here:


Azureus won't be able to do that due to prefering small food and their hunting habit by darting insects with their tongues.

BUT


Terribilis are well capable of devouring small froglets (ie a 3 month old tinctorius froglet) if they get it thrown in front of them. They will do it out of reflex and they succeed in doing so due to them devouring food by grabing it with their jaws instead of their tongues!


----------



## PumilioTurkey

Betta132 said:


> Will frogs eat fish? Like, if a tiny minnow was somehow near a large dart, would the dart omp him up? I don't keep my darts near fish, it's just a random question.


A friend of mine had about 6 mini guppy-like fish in a small pond inside his dart frog vivarium. Big sized ones in that tank.


after one day, the next morning all the fish were gone....


----------



## Betta132

Okay, that's cool. Were they Endler's livebearers? Those are small cousins of the guppies.

If a frog escapes into your average house, how long can it survive? I'm talking a large-ish one like a Tinc. No, I haven't had one get out, I'm just curious.


----------



## PumilioTurkey

depending on wether you keep them in a warm adn humid cellar maybe a day?

if its a normal house - they will get stickied with dust and dirt and die off quickly.


----------



## frogface

Are feeder crickets the same crickets that we already have naturally in the US? In other words, can I safely clean out my cricket tubs, outside, without concern if straggler crickets are released to the environment?


----------



## Firawen

frogface said:


> Are feeder crickets the same crickets that we already have naturally in the US? In other words, can I safely clean out my cricket tubs, outside, without concern if straggler crickets are released to the environment?


IIRC we do not have A. domestica here in the states, and the conditions aren't right for them to.thrive in most parts of the country.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kcexotics

Ok here's my ridiculous question.

Every time I'm shaking flies my face gets itchy, thought it was all in my head. Just seeing all the creepy little bugs running around made me itch. My daughter was helping me shake some flies and goes "ohh my face is itchy" 
Cultures are clean mite free, potato flake, sugar, cinnamon, and powdered milk substrate. I know this isn't my imagination anymore. I have a few roach colonies and have developed an allergy to the roach frazz. I'll get welts all over my arms when I clean my roach bins. Can I be allergic to my FF cultures too now ????


----------



## sports_doc

kcexotics said:


> Ok here's my ridiculous question.
> 
> Every time I'm shaking flies my face gets itchy, thought it was all in my head. Just seeing all the creepy little bugs running around made me itch. My daughter was helping me shake some flies and goes "ohh my face is itchy"
> Cultures are clean mite free, potato flake, sugar, cinnamon, and powdered milk substrate. I know this isn't my imagination anymore. I have a few roach colonies and have developed an allergy to the roach frazz. I'll get welts all over my arms when I clean my roach bins. Can I be allergic to my FF cultures too now ????


Im still going with mites....maybe some we cant easily see, no?

Happens to me to.


----------



## frogparty

sports_doc said:


> Im still going with mites....maybe some we cant easily see, no?
> 
> Happens to me to.


Ed has stated that you can indeed become allergic to fruit flies. I think it has to do with the minute hairs on their body. Hopefully he'll chime in. Not just mites.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

Only happens to me with my older cultures. Newer cultures, I don't notice the sensation. My cultures are "mite free".


----------



## oddlot

I agree with Shawn.I have to go with mites.ALL cultures have mites,it's just a matter of how many per culture.Most people don't realize it until they are booming.Sometimes I get the itchy face thing,but not always.I'm guessing when the mites are in higher concentration is when I feel itchy.If it were allergies(at least for me) I would think I'd feel it everytime I use flies,but I definitely notice it, sometimes more than others.I had gotten some cultures at a meet and they had noticeable mites after a few days and I was itching like crazy when I fed them out.


----------



## JonRich

This may have already been covered in this thread or on the forum, but my search failed to get any matches. 

What do wild frogs eat to become toxic? (i'm looks for specifics here).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## whitethumb

heres a good thread about your question
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sc...nicotoxin-alkaloids-finally-detected-ant.html



JonRich said:


> This may have already been covered in this thread or on the forum, but my search failed to get any matches.
> 
> What do wild frogs eat to become toxic? (i'm looks for specifics here).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dendro Dave

How many ten gallons can I fit in a frog? ...Wait, that might be backwards


----------



## bastimentos

Do different morphs of pumilio housed next to each other intimidate each other? 
ex: Calling male x intimidates calling male y in an adjacent viv reducing calling male y's breeding ability?


----------



## Jgraz

Why are we keeping Poison Dart Frogs that are not poisonous and feeding them with fruit flies that can't fly.


----------



## Tincman

kcexotics said:


> Ok here's my ridiculous question.
> 
> Every time I'm shaking flies my face gets itchy, thought it was all in my head. Just seeing all the creepy little bugs running around made me itch. My daughter was helping me shake some flies and goes "ohh my face is itchy"
> Cultures are clean mite free, potato flake, sugar, cinnamon, and powdered milk substrate. I know this isn't my imagination anymore. I have a few roach colonies and have developed an allergy to the roach frazz. I'll get welts all over my arms when I clean my roach bins. Can I be allergic to my FF cultures too now ????


I Thought it was just me! My face also gets itchy when I handle a bunch of Cultures.. No tright away, but by the time I get to feeding with maybe the third or fourth one. At first I thought it was the chemicals on the mite paper causing this.. But it has happened even with me discarding the mite paper so I suspect like the other members suggested it is more then likely mites causing the reaction... With the other member stating that the older cultures triggered the reaction for him more then th new ones, that would support it being mites..I mean it is a guess, but I have no other explanation.. The sensation seems to go away the moment I rinse off my hands & face though... Some people are probably more sensitive to it then others..I make sure I dont go to my face with my hands at all until after washing my hands & that seems to help. Yet another annoying thing about Flies...


----------



## frogfreak

Tincman said:


> I Thought it was just me! My face also gets itchy when I handle a bunch of Cultures.. No tright away, but by the time I get to feeding with maybe the third or fourth one. At first I thought it was the chemicals on the mite paper causing this.. But it has happened even with me discarding the mite paper so I suspect like the other members suggested it is more then likely mites causing the reaction... With the other member stating that the older cultures triggered the reaction for him more then th new ones, that would support it being mites..I mean it is a guess, but I have no other explanation.. The sensation seems to go away the moment I rinse off my hands & face though... Some people are probably more sensitive to it then others..I make sure I dont go to my face with my hands at all until after washing my hands & that seems to help. Yet another annoying thing about Flies...


Chances are it's mites, but you may have an allergy to the flies. It happens to me as well.


----------



## FroggyKnight

Hey, I got a gooooood one!!! its about salamanders though… 

Which has the higher endurance, a lungless salamander breathing only through the skin or a lunged salamander of similar size?

I know the answer But will anyone get it right????


----------



## stephen-mcginn

I've got some foam build up under my drip fall in my tank...will it hurt my frogs????


----------

